# What does the term 'Hero' mean to you?



## Zexion (Aug 22, 2012)

By the Merriam-Webster Dictionary, a hero is: 



Spoiler: Definition of Hero



1   _a_ *:* a mythological or legendary figure often of divine descent endowed with great strength or ability   _b_ *:* an illustrious warrior   _c_ *:* a man admired for his achievements and noble qualities   _d_ *:* one who shows great courage 

2
_a_ *:* the principal male character in a literary or dramatic work   _b_ *:* the central figure in an event, period, or movement 

3
_plural usually_ *he·ros* *:* submarine 2 

4
     an object of extreme admiration and devotion *:* idol



  To me, a hero is more then any of this. A hero is someone who will stand up for whatever they believe in, no matter what obstacles and opposition stand in their way. A hero also is not afraid to help those around them, no matter what cultural or moral barriers stand in the way. A hero is a person that will do what he/she can, when he/she can.

I am just really curious of what us here on TCoDf think a 'Hero' is. Feel free to reply or not, I am just curious.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 23, 2012)

Hmm, I'd say I'd define a hero a martyr of sorts! Maybe not necessarily with their life, but stuff of importance to them! Like their reputation! Basically someone who does nice stuff just because its right thing to do? So an altruistic martyr, I suppose.

Ooooor! Someone who wears spandex and breaks the laws of physics in their spare time!


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 23, 2012)

Spoon said:


> Hmm, I'd say I'd define a hero a martyr of sorts! Maybe not necessarily with their life, but stuff of importance to them! Like their reputation! Basically someone who does nice stuff just because its right thing to do? So an altruistic martyr, I suppose.


I guess I agree with this. Someone who does what's right even if it is disadvantageous to themselves.

My mind can't decide whether I'd consider, say, someone who buys a child who just dropped an ice cream another one less of a hero than someone who risks their life to get someone out of the way of a moving train.
Because while one is clearly more heroic and more is risked, I don't particularly want to make it out as if the smaller things like that are any less significant.



> Ooooor! Someone who wear spandex and breaks the laws of physics in their spare time!


Batman doesn't need to break the laws of physics, he's _that_ awesome.
Also he gives to charity a lot I suppose.


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 23, 2012)

*AMERICA*
(sorry I had to)

To me, a hero is someone who has done something good no matter the consequences. Somebody you look up to because of that.
so pretty much what Spoon said


----------



## TheBluejay (Aug 28, 2012)

In my opinion? Somebody who saved a life or lives. They're actions don't have to be astounding, it could be obeying or disobeying orders, like the Russian dude who refused to obey the order to nike america and start ww3


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 28, 2012)

Fuck heroes. Everyone's flawed, the fact they saved a life or five doesn't mean they're automatically good people. They could be good people but they would have been anyway and there's no need to put anyone on a pedestal.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a sandwich.


----------



## yiran (Aug 28, 2012)

Heroes are cliche and it brings me out of stories so much when protagonists are mentioned as "heroes".

It's okay when used in speech, though, if it's not used in this corny sense.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 28, 2012)

calling someone a hero seems like the cheesiest most clichéd way to talk about someone. If they've done something great, talk about those things - call them generous or thoughtful or interesting! Calling someone a hero is like calling chocolate cake a food - like, well yeah, chocolate cake is a food, and food _is_ kinda good, but it doesn't exude what's good about it or why it's good.

like unless you're talking about superheroes, 'hero' just seems like a lazy way to describe someone, and it also presupposes that they've done a universally good thing, which is probably not the case. "thumbs down with a fart noise" is basically how I feel about the term 'hero'.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 29, 2012)

But ultraviolet you're _my_ hero! Q~Q

When I think of the term 'hero', my mind immideately jumps to two things. The first is your stereotypical comic-book superhumans. Kind of boring, I realise. That said I did watch the X-men animated series religiously, plus a couple of other animated versions of our favourite comic book heroes as a kid, so it's not surprising either.

Secondly, I think of that corny but almost flatteringly cute 'local hero' figure. I'd guess it were just something for kids, to make them aware of the slightly more realistic side of why aspiring to be 'heroic' is a good thing by slightly idolising 'altruistic' jobs which help with the community. Just remembering a poster in my primary school with said figures running around a very catastrophic looking city and helping everyone in sight. :')


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my god, you guys are such _downers_. Cheer up jesus lord on a stick it's just a word

I like to use the word 'hero' when someone tall gets something down from a shelf for me. Sometimes I flutter my eyelashes and just pass out right there!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it's okay to call someone "heroic" for doing something selfless or altruistic, but to call them a "hero" is kind of silly. The term has been very watered down.

Yes, you are a _demigod_ for giving me a bite of your pizza :/


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 29, 2012)

Plot twist: words change meaning as society changes, HOLY FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 29, 2012)

Tailsy said:


> Plot twist: words change meaning as society changes, HOLY FUCKING SHIT.


Damn you, M. Night Shyamalan.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 29, 2012)

Hahahahahaha! And you thought I was _such a good director_, didn't you?!


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Tailsy said:


> Oh my god, you guys are such _downers_. Cheer up jesus lord on a stick it's just a word
> 
> I like to use the word 'hero' when someone tall gets something down from a shelf for me. Sometimes I flutter my eyelashes and just pass out right there!


I just sigh and go "not again Mum"


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 30, 2012)

Everyone's a hero in their own way. Everyone's got villains they must face. They're not as cool as mine, but folks, you know it's fine to know your place! Everyone's a hero in their own way, in their own not-that-heroic way.


----------



## shy ♡ (Aug 30, 2012)

Everyone’s a hero in their own way, everyone’s got something they can do. Get up, go out and fly, especially that guy – he smells like poo. Everyone’s a hero in their own way, you and you and mostly me and you.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Aug 30, 2012)

Eh...I'm not too keen about the term "hero" in the corny sense. If anythng, I would just like a nice hearty thank-you and the feeling that I did something absolutely kind and considerate. I want to think more of people being heroic, not being actual "heroes." (stares at anime grudgingly)


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 31, 2012)

I feel like 'hero' isn't a Word to be Used in this day and age.

Unless someone, y'know, runs into a burning building to save your kid. Then that's perfectly fine.


----------

